# 22 Magnum for turkey!



## Bore.224

Hey its only a big bird why do I need the recoil of an elephant gun to put one down. So I got to thinking :eyeroll: why not use my rifle I am sure I could make a head or neck shot at say 50 yards , my rifle is a 22 mag with a 4x Busnell scope whadda think I am going on my first turkey hunt soon!


----------



## strand

If you're from NoDak you are not going to be able to use a .22. I believe the legal weapons are shoguns 10 ga or smaller, bows with arrow lengths no shorter than 24 inches, and muzzleloaders.


----------



## Bore.224

Gosh thats what nodak means "North Dakota" are most people on this forum from North Dakota? Well I hope this New England yank is welcome? :withstupid: As far a leagal firearms go I wonder how Goverment officials come up with these crazy regs?


----------



## Booster

I heard somewhere that you can use a 22 mag for turkeys? You might want to check with the North Dakota Game and Fish dept. or vist there website. It should tell you in there.


----------



## Bore.224

Booster thanks I will check with the regs out here in My area. I am not from North Dakota!


----------



## Trapper62

Whoops!!! didn't see that you were not from ND, those are ND Turkey reg's.

Rimfire calibers are not legal weapons, you can use muzzel-loader, shotgun, archery or handgun (straight case, centerfire only).

Good Luck!

I am going to be using my 32 mag. this spring, or at least attempt it?


----------



## scottintn

22 mag used to take a whole lot of turkeys in the NC mountains. There are not many states that allow rifles for turkeys anymore but you can check your laws. As far as the head shot on a gobbler with a rifle, its certainly possible, but not very practical. They bob and jerk quickly...plus yu may have been holding your gun in position for 15 or 20 minutes waiting on the rascal to step into the clear. You may shoot targets and small game that are similar to the size of a turkey head, but it isn't the same deal. Anyone who has killed alot of turkeys will tell you the same.

The 22 mag will kill a gobbler just fine out to 50 to 75 yards if you hit it at the butt of the wing.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

The challenge of turkey hunting is calling the bird to with in 40 yards. NOT shooting at a bird 50-80 yards out. That is for rubberheads. :eyeroll:

Any idiot can kill one with a rifle...


----------



## deafishunt

voted and failed: HB 1447 (Rep's Solberg, Froelich, Onstad; Senator Tallackson) - Would have allowed the use of a .22 Magnum firing a hollow point bullet to take wild turkeys. Failed house 4-87.


----------



## scottintn

Any idiot can kill one with a shotgun. The real challenge is to call one in to within 20 yards and kill it with a bow NOT shooting it at 30 to 40 yards out. That's for rubberheads.

Quit being a butt. We are hunters. He's not planning on doing anything illegal. Just because it isn't your way doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Yeah... shoot one with a bow and then go look for it... :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224

Scottintn Shoot for the butt of the wing? I was thinking to aim right ware the neck meets the body and does not bob around as much? like I said am new to hunting turkey. 
Sasha and Abby Well if any idiot can kill one with a rifle I guess im in luck! :lol:


----------



## scottintn

That's certainly a killing shot and typically that is where I aim with a shotgun. Pick up one of those turkey targets in sporting goods and take a look at the spine. Although the lower neck area doesn't move nearly as much as the head, its still a slender target. Take your rifle, sit against a tree (don't use bags and a bench but simulate hunting conditions), and just see how far away you are comfortable hitting the spine area on the target.

I'm not one for head shot or nothing....Don't let it out but occasionally, I even body shoot them with a shotgun. Dead is dead. And no, I don't lose them.


----------



## Bore.224

Will do thanks!


----------



## scottintn

Just to follow up....I watched a jake and three hens yesterday evening for about an hour. They were anywhere from15 feet to 100 yards away from me during this time. As I watched them, I thought about you trying to whack one in the neck with a rifle. I beleive it will be tougher than it sounds. They just don't present many motionless shots.


----------



## nhturkeydude

Was wondering are you Turkey Hunting? or just killing the turkey. For me 
the Setup and the Calling, trying to fool that old Gobbler to come in. Is the fun for me shooting the bird is just the iceing on the cake and after 60 or more Gobblers under my belt. I still get the thrill of hearing him spit and drum at a close range on a Spring Morning is such a thrill for me and when the thrill goes away I'll stop Turkey hunting... Just my thoughts
nhturkeydude


----------



## dogdigger

i smoked one at 30 yards last spring with my bow. its not that hard.

mark


----------



## djleye

Mark, What is the aiming point with a bow on a turkey????


----------



## mossy512

The best thing to do is heck the regs. Here in KY it is modern or muzzle-loading shotguns 10 to 20 gauge, NO rifles or handguns- archery is legal as is crossbow. :sniper: :beer:

dj: The aiming point for a bow, if the bird is broadside it would be right behind the wing butt


----------



## dogdigger

if you look for the front of the wing where it bends. i shoot right behind that.
make sense lol 
mark


----------



## mr.trooper

Sasha and Abby said:


> The challenge of turkey hunting is calling the bird to with in 40 yards. NOT shooting at a bird 50-80 yards out. That is for rubberheads. :eyeroll:
> 
> Any idiot can kill one with a rifle...


Any Idiot can kill a deer from a camoflaged blind/ treestand with a scoped hi-powerd rifle also, but I dont hear you bawking about that.


----------



## Ed Blankinship

Everyone should hunt in the manner that suits them under the laws of their hunting area. Implying that one method is more or less ethical than another is foolish and counter productive to the sport in general.

The object here is to be exchanging information and playing well together, NOT flaming one another. Name calling has no place here nor do those who do it.

Ed


----------



## mossy512

AMEN, Ed, if it's allowed then do it if you want. Here in KY we are not allowed to use rifles or handguns. I use a Mossberg 500 w/ 20" barrel & .670 XXFull choke, am looking at taking my Mathews SQ2 this fall to try it. So just because you don't do it or like/approve of it doesn't mean it's wrong or unethical


----------



## GOBBLER12

I think you people should try hand grenades. Or maybe a 22 ruger with a 30 round clip... You could try prairie dog hunting as well. Give me a break people, the whole intrigue of turkey hunting is getting them up in your face, it is one of the few types of hunting where your actions can bring the game right to your feet. If you have to take shots outside of 40 yards, i would look for a new guide.


----------



## Burly1

The turkey hunters that have impressed me the most, are those who only take head or neck shots with archery equipment. Now _that's_ a challenging shot. Someday, I would like to take one with a big bore handgun, holding out for a headshot. As someone said earlier, they just don't hold still that much. I think it would be much more challenging than shooting one at 50 yards with a shotgun. I've done that. Didn't enjoy it that much. Good hunting guys, Burl


----------



## LoganTowery14

8)


----------



## LoganTowery14

LoganTowery14 said:


> 8)


If you want a real challenge try to kill one with a knife.


----------



## davenport wa.

Bore.224 said:


> Hey its only a big bird why do I need the recoil of an elephant gun to put one down. So I got to thinking :eyeroll: why not use my rifle I am sure I could make a head or neck shot at say 50 yards , my rifle is a 22 mag with a 4x Busnell scope whadda think I am going on my first turkey hunt soon!


IN washington state I cannot use my tompson contender 410 because the (barrel length) is to short, but a 22 mag would work good but man with the star in wa. wouldn"t like it> bob


----------



## Ron Gilmore

After seeing this thread, I dug through a box with old Proclamations! ND in the first year or years did allow the use of Rim fire rifles. Not sure when they changed it though. Was hoping to see when the change took place.


----------



## Dak

I think it was in 1990. If I remember right, I got a turkey in '88 with 22 and in '89 with a 22 magnum.


----------



## upland420

GOBBLER12 said:


> I think you people should try hand grenades. Or maybe a 22 ruger with a 30 round clip... You could try prairie dog hunting as well. Give me a break people, the whole intrigue of turkey hunting is getting them up in your face, it is one of the few types of hunting where your actions can bring the game right to your feet. If you have to take shots outside of 40 yards, i would look for a new guide.


If you NEED a guide...I would look for a new hobby. :beer:


----------

